# Being ok with drowning



## Cody (Dec 14, 2013)

Gentlemen,
So I may be lat moving into recon here soon. As I was talking to some of the Marines here with 3rd Recon Bn they said a mental key here in the pool is come to terms with the fact you are going to drown. In the varied experiences here what is the best way to go about accepting this and building that mental toughness?


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't know that physiologically you are "going to drown". You are probably going to pass out in the pool a time or two. Drowning is a serious physiological condition, and one that if everyone did, they would have very few Recon Marines, Navy SEALs, and SF divers.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 14, 2013)

They are not saying you are going to literally drown.  But yes you will feel like you are drowning, especially during tank treads sometimes, but you are definitely not.  Just understand that in the 8 years I've served in the community I have never seen or heard of anyone drowning at a Marine Recon training event.  I've seen near drownings but those have occurred in open ocean training in adverse conditions and those Marines were snatched up by the safety structure.  The pool at BRC sucks but you just have to remain calm and not panic.  The panic is what makes you feel like you are drowning, not the water in your lungs (because there isn't any).  And yes I've passed out in the pool.  And during a freefall jump after taking a sky elbow to the face at who knows how stupid fast but that's a story for another time.


----------



## Brill (Dec 14, 2013)

Stress inoculation perhaps?


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Dec 14, 2013)

You are hardwired by evolution to not "be ok with drowning". What you need to be okay with is _panic_: recognize it, punch it in the face and tell it to fuck off because you have more important shit to do - maintain control of_ yourself_, and you can control the _situation_.


----------



## Lycurgus (Dec 14, 2013)

Don't be a pussy...and never quit.  This kind of training is closely monitored (in a school environment)....whether you as a student are aware of it or not.  Push yourself, both physically and mentally, and you'll be surprised at what the human body and mind are capable of.

“Today I will do what others won't, so tomorrow I can accomplish what others can't”- Jerry Rice


----------

